

Wikipedia to file lawsuit challenging mass surveillance by NSA - tamersalama
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN0M60YA20150310?irpc=932

======
devnonymous
dup of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9176586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9176586)

